# Some sad News:



## Wingnut (Dec 26, 2005)

Yesterday a deputy with our Sheriff Dept, was found dead in his car after a return trip from seeing his wife & 5 y/o daughter. His gun accidently fired off nicking his femoral artery. Jason said he usually wore a fanny-pack-type holster. Apparently after he was shot he made a u-turn to go to a hospital he saw an hour before, but never made it.
Jason (my husband) and my brother called me last night and told me about it. The deputy had trained my husband when he first joined the Dept. and while they didn't get along at first became friends, I met him a few times and he was a pleseant person to be around. My brother also was friends with him. He was only 27 and had been with the dept over 5 years. 

There's a lot of holes in the story, but they aren't releasing the info in the news yet, I only know this much because they told Jason & David all they knew. I feel terrible for his wife & daughter, and can't begin to imagine what he was thinking when it happened. My best guess is that he didn't realize how bad his situation was and died without knowing (at least I hope that's how it was.)

I would have put this in news but I don't know how to link our newspaper without registering. Besides the news article just says that no info has been released yet.


----------



## Jon (Dec 26, 2005)

Sounds very sad, I've got many thoughts and questions based on the little you've posted.... no matter what happened, it is a sad day for the department, and my thoughts and prayers for his family and friends.

Jon


----------



## MMiz (Dec 26, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear this.  It's horrible to hear a dedicated professional, father, and public servant lost his life.  My thoughts are especially with his wife and children.  I can't even imagine what they are going through right now.

Please keep us updated.


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 26, 2005)

Here's a link to the story, but Wingnut has given us pretty much all the details so far.

I've also moved the post to the EMS News area.


----------



## emtff99 (Dec 26, 2005)

Real sad to hear such news. My thoughts, prayers & condolences to the family, co-workers & friends.


----------



## Stevo (Dec 26, 2005)

my condolenses

~S~


----------



## Wingnut (Dec 26, 2005)

Me too Jon, Hopefully we'll find out more as they investigate it.
Thanks all, the dept is taking it pretty hard. Jay will appreciate the posts.

Chimpie, thanks again for fixing the post.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Dec 30, 2005)

WOW Jenn...sorry I missed this one...

I am very sorry for y'alls loss.  Have they found anything else out?


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Dec 30, 2005)

I wonder what kind of sidearms they issue the officers there...if its a Glock, with the safety built into the trigger, an ink pen or something could have caught in the trigger and fired the gun...I just hope that this tragic accident is just that, an accident. My thoughts and prayers go out to your husband and his co workers wingnut and I sincerely hope that anything that can be learned from this accident can help prevent this from happening again in the future.


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks Princess, Nothing new yet. They just had the funeral on Friday so maybe now they'll focus more on investigating it. 


FF~ They don't issue firearms here, they have a list of approved firearms and the deputy is responsible for getting the gun themselves and registering it as a service weapon. And of course a Glock is on the list but we don't know what he carried, he worked in the jail and normally wasn't armed.

But even if the safety was off, it takes about 5lbs of pressure to pull that trigger, that's what I don't get. We could speculate to hell and back, Jay & I already have, we're just hoping they'll find out what went wrong.


----------



## DT4EMS (Jan 2, 2006)

It is a sad situation for sure. While reading this thread I was curious about the fanny-pack. Mine has a holster built into it to avoid being able to pull the trigger on my Glock. A regular store bought fanny-pack would not have a holster sewn into it for safety.

When people think about all of the "what-If's" that had to be present in order for such a tragedy to occur it makes a person wonder about Fate and Karma. 

God Bless his family.


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Jan 2, 2006)

They have to buy their own guns??? I dont think thats fair...do they have to buy their own vests too?? Sounds to me like the county is skimping out on providing equipment to these officers...I had a Glock myself...it had a hair trigger...thats why I HAD a Glock...didnt like the fact that if the cat jumped onto the bedside table that it might jar in the holster and go off...I just hope that the family in this is given some consideration byt he county, and I continue to extend my condolences to the officers family and the rest of the department.


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 3, 2006)

Yeah they have to buy thier own guns but they get $1275 for expenses upon being hired, 2 radios & a charger, 5 uniforms (1 dress, 4 reg), a jacket and a stab-vest with 2 special t-shirts. The sign on money helped with the equipment but He's been there over 2 years now and it seems every month they have something new or needs to get something.

It could be worse.


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Jan 3, 2006)

True, they could have to buy the patrol cars and blue lights....not cheap...I deal in some used lights from time to time and install too...maybe the department can look into something safer than the fanny packs...a "safety" requirement if you will


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 3, 2006)

I don't think the dept approves of them, I know on duty they can't use that type of holster. He was off duty coming home from visiting family, so that was a personal desicion for him.


----------



## Jon (Jan 3, 2006)

The fanny pack is a holster for "concealed carry" - it isn't for the on duty officer (except for some bizarre, mall-walking, plainclothes gig). It has enough room to hold spare magazines, etc., and hides the gun in plain sight.


Jon


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Jan 3, 2006)

Well that doesnt seem like a safe holster to me, but hey I personally prefer tactical drop holsters...I like it at the tip of my fingers


----------

